# Help Help!! Pickup install oddity



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

Just installed '57's on my son's SG. Everything went well I thought...until the next day when the neck (Rhythm) pickup seemed to lose tone (sounds the same when you turn the tone knob from 0 to 10). The oddity is that when just soldered it works 100% and over night it loses it's tonal sensitivity. I made sure that I re-wired everything as it should be (I took digital "before" shots) and I VERY carefully made sure that there was a good solder (heating up both the wire to be soldered and the surface to be soldered to). What the heck is going on??

The wiring for the '57's seemed really easy: solder the metal sheath (shield contact to the back of the coresponding volume pot) and solder the black "core-hot" wire to the correct lug (of that same volume pot) for each pickup.

If anyone can shed light on this- it would be appreciated.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi, I hope it's the following :food-smiley-004: 

The metal shield from one of the wires may be touching the low side (from cap to tone pot) of the rhythm PU's capacitor....so your soldering may be fine. Easy fix.....tywraps or tape may help you permanently (semi) arrange a neater control cavity.

Andy


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Times that I've had problems with the tone control it's been the capacitor check that it is properly grounded to the Pot.

Good luck


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I will agree with either of the above, check the cap for solder integrity and the possibility of it shorting. Both good suggestions. Had a similar with my strat where the selector switch was shorting on the shielding.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I will agree with either of the above, check the cap for solder integrity and the possibility of it shorting. Both good suggestions. Had a similar with my strat where the selector switch was shorting on the shielding.


I've had that problem too. I now just cut out a piece of plastic from some packaging You know the type of (clear molded plastic container everything seems to be packaged in these days) and attach it to the shielding under the switch with double faced tape.


----------

